# Training Regime...



## tkizzle05 (Dec 30, 2012)

Im going to lay out my Daily training schedule.  

I'm 5'9 208lbs Athletic build My goal is to shed pure fat, and I try to do it in phases... Im dedicating a whole month to fat loss, while doing minimal strength training exercises.

10 Min Warm up
- Jump rope
- Neck bends/Joint rotations
- Dynamic stretching (kicks etc)
- Horse stance for 1 min
 This would conclude my 10 min warm up

1 hr Technique/Application
- Katas/Forms
- Kick & punch techniques
- Precision kicking/punching
- Power kicking/punching
- Application (self defense etc.)
This would conclude my technical training

1 hr Strength and conditioning
- 2 compound lifts (upper or lower depending on the day)
- Auxiliary lifts (Curls, Leg extensions etc.)
*CONDITIONING*
- HIIT, Turbulence training or some type of body weight circuit.
This concludes Strength and conditioning

5-10 min Cool Down
Static Stretching & breathing techniques  

Now I'll sip my Aminos throughout the entire workout, I do this to help prevent unnecessary muscle break down while improving recovery.
I take my 60g or protein shortly after this and then I rest for the rest of the day.  I do stretch before bed and lightly early in the morning.

I do a split Upper, lower on the strength portion...  Mon Upper, Tues Lower, Weds is all body weight thurs upper fri lower.  sat is all technique and conditioning. Sunday is active recovery... stretching and wing chun/taichi forms only.
My goal is to walk around at 185 my fight weight would be 155.

WATER WATER WATER


----------



## Uncle (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeebus Christ! I'm 5'9 and I can't imagine weighing 208. And not in a bad way either. I'd love to be able to put on weight like that!


----------



## tkizzle05 (Dec 30, 2012)

It took a while.  I was 185 in college and that seemed to be my max weight until I came home.  I then was going to try out for the NFL so i force fed myself and sucked down a lot of protein.  I'm talking 5lb tubs... stacked.  I did eventually get to 215, but I became slower and lost some quickness but i retained all of my explosiveness...  Now that I'm doing Martial arts full-time there is no need for me to be this bulky, so I'm cutting down.


----------

